

The Theory of Interstellar Trade, Paul Krugman (1978) - danteembermage
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Theory_of_Interstellar_Trade

======
danteembermage
The original article (it's listed in the wikipedia references and is a fun
read if you're into trade theory and/or spaceships)

<http://www.princeton.edu/~pkrugman/interstellar.pdf>

~~~
eru
There's a whole collection of these kinds of article at
<http://hanson.gmu.edu/econofsf.html>

~~~
danteembermage
Awesome, thanks; I really want to find that Journal of Portfolio Management
paper.

------
zandorg
I don't know if this what the paper is about, but it seems clear that you just
send the goods and have a navigation computer - with no-one aboard. Then it's
only the goods that age - which means a long best-before date.

~~~
fhars
This is why you should not comment on articles you have not read, as this is
the _exact_ _opposite_ of what the article was about. It was about the idea of
putting a human on a long relativistic journey while his money is left on a
bank account on earth to let it age (i.e. carry compound interrest) a hundred
times faster than its owner, thereby increasing the subjective interrest rate
by the same factor.

~~~
zandorg
Actually, I had read it. I just said I didn't understand it.

